# Problema con red híbrida RS-422/RS485



## j_bogard (Abr 28, 2008)

Acudo a los foros, pues ya no se que mas intentar...
Trabajo para una empresa de telecomunicaciones y tenemos una red de equipos de telemetría para conectar alarmas de puntos secos (alarmas externas), utilizamos diversos medios de transporte de datos, actualmente estamos migrando algunas de nuestras líneas analógicas a sistemas digitales por medio de servicios de líneas directas (punto a punto), el asunto es que los equipos terminales o NTU de esta red de transporte nos entregan interfaces RS-422 las cuales como todos sabemos no trabajan en paralelo si no en serie. Nuestros equipos aceptan conectividad via modem, RS-422 y RS-485, como siempre hemos tratado de basar nuestra red en el modelo RS-485 para poder ampliarla sin mayor problema decidimos utilizar estos enlaces y adicionar un convertidor de medios de RS-422 a RS-485. Obviamente hemos realizado varios laboratorios para enfocarnos solo en la conectividad de dos o más de nuestros equipos en paralelo a través de estos convertidores y he logrado con éxito conectar uno de nuestros equipos en modo RS-485 en paralelo con otro en modo RS-485, pero este último siendo reconvertido de RS-485 a RS-422 y luego de RS-422 a RS-485, simulando así el transporte que nos brinda la línea directa, sin embargo al intentar agregar otro equipo en paralelo a traves de un convertidor, comienzo a tener problemas de portadoras y los demás equipos pierden la comunicación, de hecho con el simple hecho de agregar un convertidor mas en paralelo a la red inician los problemas... El concepto de estos convertidores no es aplicable realmente para redes RS-485? Está mal mi concepto en cuanto a la conectividad de estas redes? Qué estoy omitiendo? Gracias. (Adjunto un pequeño diagrama de mi laboratorio y los dos resultados obtenidos). Agradezco cualquier colaboración.


----------



## MaMu (May 8, 2008)

Hola, te voy a pasar este apunte que vale su peso en oro.
Yo creo que el problema está en el protocolo, porque el Maestro dialoga con los esclavos, pero los esclavos entre si? no, quizas haya algun efecto de solapamiento, o la falla este apuntada a paquetes sin dirección de destino o retorno. Es un problema, balanceados o no balanceados con tanta conversion.

Saludos


----------



## Weiland (Abr 22, 2009)

mira creo que deberias de darte una vuelta por el portal de moxa una empresa que maneja convertidores de interfases rs232/422/485/Ethernet

en mi experiencia nosotros hicimos una red de medidores que tenian una interfaz rs232 la cual convertimos a rs485 la de los 5 medidores ya una vez en rs485 hicimos nuestra red entre estos 5 medidores y con otro convertidor pasamos de RS485 a Ethernet ya que los interrogariamos usando una ip y de ahi por direccionamiento fisico asginado a cada medidor.

te muestro el diagrama para que te des una idea espero te sirva de algo


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 22, 2009)

Pregunta ¿que longitud de cable hay entre el equipo que agregan que genera problemas y la linea principal?. Tengo entendido que hay que mantener las derivaciones de la linea principal cortas, porque sino empiezan a meter reflexiones en la línea y los ecos interfieren con la señal principal.

Ah, no me di cuenta de que la pregunta era del año pasado.
Bueno... nunca se sabe, por ahí aparece alguien con un problema similar.
Saludos


----------

